# Cherokee front lift for plow



## cjw (Oct 15, 2015)

grand Cherokee front springs are the same as Cherokee springs in all measurements but have 2 more coils and about 200 lbs. Per side rating check it out at Napa also shocks are same size


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

That's good to know. 

When I replaced the springs for my 87 Cherokee, Napa had 'heavy duty' front springs which I went with. That was several years ago and they work great for my plow. I don't remember how much more weight per spring it was, but there do appear to be more coils on the top end ...who knows, maybe they are G/C springs. I was surprised that in just normal driving w/o the plow on, it didn't seem to make the ride much, if any, stiffer. I also run air shocks in the front as well (using Meyer 'Classic' 7' plow) but don't need to add a whole lot of air. The worst part about the air shocks is, while they DO allow more weight carrying and level the load, they don't dampen very well even w/o the plow on. Sometimes I wonder if I'd be better off with heavy duty shocks sans air shocks for better dampening.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I used the Grand Cherokee springs in my 01 Cherokee with the "Police" shocks and Timbrens. The front end dropped 3" with the original springs. It drops 1/2" with the new springs. The ride is firmer but not bad. The Chrysler P/N's for the 96 Cherokee springs are the same for the 97-01 Cherokee. I don't think Moog has a listing for the 97-01 but have a listing for the 96.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

The front is 2" higher with the new springs.


----------

